# Lighting for early/winter breeding.



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I've been going over some posts from this time last year. There were a couple of folks who mentioned leaving lights on 24/7 during breeding. I've had mine on a timer getting ready to put pairs together. 

I wonder though, does the 24/7 lights on method transition over to a light system which will have young birds molted by racing season? Anyone care to share past experiences with this? 

I'd like to try some sort of light system this year. 
Looking for some explanations, thoughts, tips. Thanks!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Me and you are in the same boat I want to try the light system as well. I was told to mimic the longest day of the year which is around 16 hours I do believe. When I turn my lights on under my breeders I plan on just keeping those lights on until they completely molt out. I still need advice on whether I need to pull or cut the 9th and 10th flight or if they'll just drop and grow in on their own. I was also told not to turn the lights on at night but in the morning. That way when birds are coming home from a race and get lost they don't keep flying thinking it won't get dark for a few hours. Let it sunset naturally on the, I though it made sense. 

How did you set up a timer?


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm using the light system again this year, leave the lights on for 18 hrs a day in the breeding loft then 20 hrs in the young bird loft until end of April. When you turn the lights off and go to a natural length day there will be enough change to throw them into a complete body molt. Most of my birds were on the 8th or 9th flight by July. July 1st cut all flights not molted and pull 13 days later. Key to the program is to turn your lights on end of July for 14 1/2 hours a day until end of young bird season or they will possibly start a second molt before races are done. Here's a couple of links for power molt and light system ideas

http://www.pigeonbasics.com/articles/article62.html

http://www.angwinfamilypigeons.co.uk/young-bird-system.html


----------

